# Pex Stub out terminations that look good?



## malibulxi (Dec 19, 2010)

just did my first pex stubout using holdrite pexrite bracket and turnout. I'm installing a wall mount sink, how do i finish the termination and have it look good?

maybe i should have used drop eared elbow. too late now...

there has to be a good way, suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Post an intro and you will get better results from other members on this site


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

we recommend you post an intro so everyone gets to know who we are dealing with.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.siouxchief.com/Support/Brackets/Universal-Slider-Bracket.B0S2T


Try these with the copper stub outs, looks good and is harder for the sheetrockers to tear up.


----------



## malibulxi (Dec 19, 2010)

too late, sheet rock is done...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Well maybe when you build your next house let the plumber buy his own material :yes:


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Well maybe when you build your next house let the plumber buy his own material :yes:


:laughing:


----------



## malibulxi (Dec 19, 2010)

and this site is for professionals helping professionals?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

malibulxi said:


> and this site is for professionals helping professionals?


If the customer wanted great looking plumbing, they should have opted for the copper.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought that the link I posted would be very helpful. I just did'nt understand why someone would be asking about pipe support when the walls have been sheetrocked. Thats like checking the date on the milk after you drink a whole glass.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The best looking stub out imo is to use pex drop eared 90"s then to sweat your own copper stub out.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

malibulxi said:


> and this site is for professionals helping professionals?



I thought easttexasplumb gave you a very good option....but since you were in to big of a hurry on the rough to think about the final product; you are now stuck with s**tty work and now you trying to cover you a**. Go cry to someone else


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.siouxchief.com/Supply/Fitting-and-Valves/PEX/Stub-Out-Elbow4.BMRNB

i use these


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

At this point you really have little choice, but to cover you rear as well as possible.

I suggest taking notes on what you need to do next time, and then do it. 

Remember, no matter who you work for, or what you do, your work will always effect your reputation. Don't become known as that guy.

We all make mistakes. Do better next time.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> http://www.siouxchief.com/Supply/Fitting-and-Valves/PEX/Stub-Out-Elbow4.BMRNB
> 
> i use these


 
Those stub outs work good too, I like to cut a 2X4 to fit between the studs. I then drill 2 holes in it, then insert stub out from the back side of wood block, and then screw it to the block. This method will make your stub outs really ridgid. I have found that when using the copper hold rites, if the sheet rockers are off a little they will just move your pipe. I have a few occasions where I knew all the stub outs were fairly solid and straight and then when I went back to put on stops they were crooked  sheetrock guys.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I like to stub out with type L copper, which I in turn run all the way back to the main piping which is also type L copper. Then I don't have to worry about some cheezy crap plastic bracket or whatever Mickey Mouse contraptions that hack manufacturers have come up with that attempt to make what is a lousy product in the first place look better. Pex is for amateurs and homeowners. :thumbsup:

Look Ma, no torch, no skill no profit


----------



## malibulxi (Dec 19, 2010)

i was talking to the viega rep and supply house and they sold me on running pex out the wall... but now no one has a solution for good aesthetic look. should have thought further ahead... my mistake, lesson learned! 

i should have the rep talk to the home owner!

i ordered one of these but it's not all that great with the pexpress...

http://www.pexsupply.com/Wirsbo-Upo...for-1-2-PEX-11-16-OD-Chrome-Plated-10476000-p

seems like they would make a escutcheon to fit the chrome sleeves, which would be an ok solution.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

malibulxi said:


> i was talking to the viega rep and supply house and they sold me on running pex out the wall... but now no one has a solution for good aesthetic look. should have thought further ahead... my mistake, lesson learned!
> 
> i should have the rep talk to the home owner!
> 
> ...


Try these.
http://www.watts.com/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=3061


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

malibulxi said:


> and this site is for professionals helping professionals?


Yeah, we'll help you, just relax a bit.

Why not sweat a pex x copper adaptor into a 5" extension chrome angle stop, with a bell escutchion. Crimp that onto the pex, close to the wall. Slide the bell escutchion over the crimp/soldered adaptor. Use a rigid chrome riser to keep it all plumb and level and straight and square. 

Or, just use a flexi and make it look like crap. Be sure to use a 20" er. And put a couple coils in it. And use a plastic trap:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here use this crap...

http://www.watts.com/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=3059


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Here use this crap...
> 
> http://www.watts.com/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=3059


You will want to use a plastic ferrel in place of that brass one. Brass ferels like to cut pex during water hammering.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> You will want to use a plastic ferrel in place of that brass one. Brass ferels like to cut pex during water hammering.


I didn't say it was good stuff did I? :whistling2:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Pex is for amateurs and homeowners. :thumbsup:
> 
> Look Ma, no torch, no skill no profit


 Lmao,,, yeah everybody knows one who operates a torch must be a pro.:laughing:


----------

